# the adventures of chance episode 1; secound chance



## oldcat (Apr 22, 2007)

ok so i have had my chance in my care for about 15 years and threw that time he has made for some pretty interesting stories. now that he is getting old and senile i figured i should share some stories to celebrate his life. some will be long and some will be short, but i assure you all will make you either laugh/cry/ or touch your heart if you are a true cat/animal lover.

so let me start with the beginning ware he came from.

growing up we always had family cats but never one that was mine. so i finally convinced my mother to let me get my own cat when i was about ten. so we went down to the local shelter and i picked out a cute little calico female. But that not how i got chance, that would be to easy.

my cousin had gotten around the same time a male cat (not sure what type) that was very energetic bouncing of the walls and playing with every thing! not generally a problem, but she had 3 young children that "jasmine" would not play nice with. he would play, except it was WAY to rough for small kids. so instead of getting rid of him my father had the idea of switching cats with their "jasmine" and my "ms. kitty"

so that how it started we traded and "jasmine" got a second chance at a good home. so what better fitting name than to give this MALE cat than chance, because he got another chance and jasmine HAD to go.

ok not the best story but it had to start somewhere :roll: 

and don't worry the next story is broken leg, the first time


----------

